# Keeping Your Sprayer Clean



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

Was just wondering what you guys do to keep your sprayers clean. Do you cover them when in use?

Mine is pretty much covered in paint and needs a good spit shine. Anything work good for getting overspray off the sprayer and hose? Wire brush, chemicals, ????


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you like weed?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I started to say that Ben would be the guy for advice on cleaning a sprayer with his shiny Graco that can double as a lunch table in a pinch. ..

But idk, he has probably never gotten paint on it to have to clean off 

Thy some Denatured alcohol and steel wool..


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It won't get messy if you keep the sprayer away from the spray area and your. Careful on filling your pot. Nothing drives me nuts more than seeing the unit set up 5' from where your spraying. Specially when you have all the space in the world.

....


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is so covered in paint and drywall texture you can't even tell what model it is. But it still screams like a banshee and does what I need it to do. I guess I never thought to clean the OUTSIDE of the sprayer. Who cares what it looks like?

Now, HVLP guns .... That's another story. They look like they're brand new.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> Mine is so covered in paint and drywall texture you can't even tell what model it is. But it still screams like a banshee and does what I need it to do. I guess I never thought to clean the OUTSIDE of the sprayer. Who cares what it looks like?
> 
> Now, HVLP guns .... That's another story. They look like they're brand new.


Me too. My sprayers look like they have been through hell on the outside...probably bc they have been there and back. 
No cost to repair a paint covered sprayer though... All that matters is keeping them clean on the inside. 
Id have to think if a painter showed up with a clean sprayer they either have minimal experience with it or they are charging too much.


----------



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

I got lazy last time I used it and ended up with it covered in sheetrock first coat. I like to keep my stuff looking half ways decent. I guess its not the norm for painters to clean the thing off once in a while. Even the hose itself gets so caked in paint sometimes. I just need to follow the advice above and keep the thing away. Once I start spraying I don't like to stop and move stuff around just so I don't get overspray on my sprayer. 

I figured the guys that have machines with digital readout would at least have to be pretty mindful about cleanliness.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I started to say that Ben would be the guy for advice on cleaning a sprayer with his shiny Graco that can double as a lunch table in a pinch. ..
> 
> But idk, he has probably never gotten paint on it to have to clean off
> 
> Thy some Denatured alcohol and steel wool..


His graco would be a third option as he's probably got a spare table and BBQ in his trailer just incase!


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I keep a can of w d 40 in my spraying tub and spray the pump each time I use it, and wrap the rubber hoses with electrical tape.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

spencer said:


> Was just wondering what you guys do to keep your sprayers clean. Do you cover them when in use?
> 
> Mine is pretty much covered in paint and needs a good spit shine. Anything work good for getting overspray off the sprayer and hose? Wire brush, chemicals, ????


G'day Spencer 

As the other guys have mentioned my shiny Graco oxoxox she is cute 
I'm still a newbie at spraying but probably the last 5yrs I have become really fussy with looking after my stuff 
Even little things like a screwdriver set years ago I would open up the case to only find one screwdriver lol now I open the set I have had for the last 5yrs I get to take my pick : )

But as far as my Graco goes I have only used it max maybe 12 or 13times funny as a few members would use one more in a week than i have in 3yrs lol 

but the few times i have sprayed i like to keep it away from we're I'm spraying plus at the end of the session just give it a good clean including steel wool on the hose with some metho 

I don't even like wheeling it as I don't want the wheels getting all crap lol I'm going to make a trolly 
Yes sad isn't it ? So I want to make a trolly big enough to hold sprayer including room for one 15ltr drum so if 
Needing to move machine and paint together it will be nice and easy 









Plus she has her own blanket


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> His graco would be a third option as he's probably got a spare table and BBQ in his trailer just incase!


Gday Aaron

I do know i learnt my lesson last month i was working out of Sydney my little black table was on another job : (

So now i have a back up in my truck : )


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Aaron
> 
> I do know i learnt my lesson last month i was working out of Sydney my little black table was on another job : (
> 
> So now i have a back up in my truck : )


If I ever need a job in Sydney I'm giving you a call.. But I will only be able to make it during lunch hours  which is most of the day right?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> If I ever need a job in Sydney I'm giving you a call.. But I will only be able to make it during lunch hours  which is most of the day right?


Gday Aaron

If you are ever in Sydney you are welcome to come over for a feed : ) 

Actualy in regards to lunch ive fallen back into my old patern no breaky or lunch : ( actualy i worked sunday and i fired up the pan for a sausage sanga : ) Its 2pm must admit im bloody hungry now


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Once a year I chisel paint build up off the intake with a 5 in 1.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Being a one man crew allows me to keep all of my equipment top notch.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MKap said:


> Me too. My sprayers look like they have been through hell on the outside...probably bc they have been there and back.
> No cost to repair a paint covered sprayer though... All that matters is keeping them clean on the inside.
> Id have to think if a painter showed up with a clean sprayer they either have minimal experience with it or they are charging too much.


I started throwing a drop over the front, and putting a strainer over the fan motor. When paint is caked on the inside of the motor that can't be good.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...num+Hand+Truck+and+Cart,+600-lb.jsp?locale=en





benthepainter said:


> G'day Spencer
> 
> As the other guys have mentioned my shiny Graco oxoxox she is cute
> I'm still a newbie at spraying but probably the last 5yrs I have become really fussy with looking after my stuff
> ...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Being a one man crew allows me to keep all of my equipment top notch.


That just doesn't seem real! I'm jealous! Looks like a showroom not a shop! Nicely done.


----------



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Being a one man crew allows me to keep all of my equipment top notch.


Glad I'm not the only one that keeps my stuff looking nice. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

We have a titan 440 and I just purchased a graco when the titan was down.
Been painting a lot with the titan, she is about 6 months old.

Covered in overspray, and we just had to replace the ball valve on the titan.
We run about 10 gallons of fresh h20 through the pump out the gun, then he will run a few gallons in bypass mode to rinse the pump. I take out the filters usually on the weekend when I'm tooling around doing yardwork.

I don't see a point in cleaning the outside of the sprayer unless it catches some direct spray etc.. we usually put it on some cardboard or carpet pieces in a central located out of the way spot. She's got a nice powder coat on her back


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I started throwing a drop over the front, and putting a strainer over the fan motor. When paint is caked on the inside of the motor that can't be good.


I use cheap blue furnace filters.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

If you lose your fluid suction assembly clip, grab the screw for a electric faceplate.

Just the right size....keeps you spraying.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this to make a suggestion I love: Cooking spray.

Spray a light coat on the sprayer, let it sit and dissect the paint, apply another coat if necessary but it works great and no harsh chemicals to deal with on your skin or your rig. Plus you can't beat that butter smell (and flavor if you turn the can the wrong direction) lol.

I had a spare Spraytech (440 clone) sitting covered in 4 years worth of overspray and very quickly and easily, the greasy spray nearly literally dissolved the paint leaving the rig looking almost new.

Try it....

Jeremy


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Masterpiece said:


> Thought I'd bump this to make a suggestion I love: Cooking spray.
> 
> Spray a light coat on the sprayer, let it sit and dissect the paint, apply another coat if necessary but it works great and no harsh chemicals to deal with on your skin or your rig. Plus you can't beat that butter smell (and flavor if you turn the can the wrong direction) lol.
> 
> ...


You got pics of the sprayer and which kind of cooking spray.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our Titan 700 has 2 guns both have 75' of hose no need to have that machine any where near the area we are spraying. It's going on 3 yrs old and so far with the exception of a couple gallons of paint falling off the shelves (emergency stop every thing went flying) it is pretty dang clean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Being a one man crew allows me to keep all of my equipment top notch.


Where is the 695?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Where is the 695?


Which one? I have a 795


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which one? I have a 795


I see that. I thought you had a 695 as well. 

Nice clean rigs btw.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks


You are welcome sir. What is the model # on the tex sprayer?

Why are your walls not knock down?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You are welcome sir. What is the model # on the tex sprayer?
> 
> Why are your walls not knock down?


It's a RTX 1500. The walls used to be orange peel but someone did some drywall repairs and shoot texture that looks like crap and I haven't done anything since I use that room for my tools.


----------



## ces (Jul 18, 2013)

When Dad ran the business and paid for everything I didn't worry much about keeping paint off the pumps but now that I'm paying for them I try to keep them clean as possible!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ces said:


> When Dad ran the business and paid for everything I didn't worry much about keeping paint off the pumps but now that I'm paying for them I try to keep them clean as possible!


A little lacquer thinner at the end of the year will bring them back.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

MKap said:


> Me too. My sprayers look like they have been through hell on the outside...probably bc they have been there and back.
> No cost to repair a paint covered sprayer though... All that matters is keeping them clean on the inside.
> Id have to think if a painter showed up with a clean sprayer they either have minimal experience with it or they are charging too much.


Mine too. actually the first thing i did with a brand new 1095 Premium last summer was fog the sh*t out of it with high build and then toss on a few random spills of other colors. Helps keep them from getting stolen. I'm the only one who knows theres a brand spankin new $6000 pump under all that mess.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You got pics of the sprayer and which kind of cooking spray.


Lol no I never took any pics. Actually, I added a pressure gauge to it and threw it back into regular spray duty and am going to put my backup Titan 400 (Titan version of the Spraytech but cheaper parts I'm thinking) in the garage.

I'll try to take some before and after pics of this rig which has about 2 years of overspray on it perhaps? I'll also see about getting a pic of the rig I already cleaned although it's already showing battle scars.

And the cooking spray was just generic WalMart cooking spray. BTW, it also acts as an excellent release agent. Spray it on your shield before painting with it and once the paint dries, the paint will actually start lifting off the metal shield leaving the surface clean and perfect.
Meant to mention that it takes a good amount of dried paint to make it start lifting at the corner edges but it's very easy to remove with a small joint compound knife too.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

why do most of you guys put your sprayers under the ladder when you have a fifty foot or better hose


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Mine has been a paint MAGNET since I purchased it. Even though I leave it in the living room while I spray the house out. I have tried hiding it in the bathroom, & even closets...but the freakin paint finds it!

aargh

I am convinced I just need to leave it outside & buy another 50 ft of hose...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> why do most of you guys put your sprayers under the ladder when you have a fifty foot or better hose


I don't.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't.


 that is why I said most. I have several guys that come into my shop with machines that are 10 to 15 years old and look like they just came out of the box


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Mine too. actually the first thing i did with a brand new 1095 Premium last summer was fog the sh*t out of it with high build and then toss on a few random spills of other colors. Helps keep them from getting stolen. I'm the only one who knows theres a brand spankin new $6000 pump under all that mess.


Yeh right. A brand new shine sprayer. 'Steal me' ' I'm worth a couple quick bucks'. a filthy, paint covered sprayer with the suction in dirty water ain't nobody putting into their getaway vehicle.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a tool to make me money. Paint on the outside housing is the least of my worries I like to keep the working's inside clean if not done that is more detrimental to your rig than any accumulation of over spray or spill's to the exterior..


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Oden said:


> Yeh right. A brand new shine sprayer. 'Steal me' ' I'm worth a couple quick bucks'. a filthy, paint covered sprayer with the suction in dirty water ain't nobody putting into their getaway vehicle.


Years ago When I was in Az. a crew from a different contractor, went to lunch around to the shady side of the house to have lunch with the pump in paint. When they came back somebody had cut the hose and stole the pump. It wasnt even that big a house so they werent that far away.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

kmp said:


> Years ago When I was in Az. a crew from a different contractor, went to lunch around to the shady side of the house to have lunch with the pump in paint. When they came back somebody had cut the hose and stole the pump. It wasnt even that big a house so they werent that far away.


It would have been messy if the pump was still under pressure when they cut the hose!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

kmp said:


> Years ago When I was in Az. a crew from a different contractor, went to lunch around to the shady side of the house to have lunch with the pump in paint. When they came back somebody had cut the hose and stole the pump. It wasnt even that big a house so they werent that far away.


My old boss told me a long time ago now he was spraying when he lost pressure he ran around the corner to see a man running away with his pump(cut hose). He was laughing too hard to chase him.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Being a one man crew allows me to keep all of my equipment top notch.


Edgar, is that your living room? :blink:


----------

